# My foray into paper Peicing



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I joined a group over on Quiltingboard that is doing the "50 fabulous paper pieced stars" by Carol Doak.

I've never done it before but wanted to learn. The goal is to complete one block a week - The group started last year and is continuing with some new members (like me) and others that didn't get them all done and want to continue.

So far I've got two done

Alabama










Alaska (this is one of the more difficult of the set)










If the second seems like an odd choice of colors - I selected background fabrics, all beige/chocolate brown colors. Ended up using 5-6 of them as I am doing this only from my stash. The "white" in the second is the same fabric as the background in the first. I'll be using a lot of accent colors throughout, so when all together this particular block will blend in. 

So far I've learned that while I like the end results, I don't really like the process. But I'll keep at it as I want examples of different methods of piecing to hang in my Machine Shed.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those are both wonderful. I've never done the paper piecing. Just finished a challenging sampler based on a kids book, Eight Hands Round. Enough for winter project...now on to fun only...try to use all the scraps before I think of something for next winter.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful blocks.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

If anyone has the paper pieced rose block pattern I would like to have a copy of one rose block.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the blocks. I think the second one is my favorite. Love the colors.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Those are fabulous!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

forcast - I did a google search for paper -pieced rose blocks, and there are several designs. (found a couple more ideas for my "some day" folder) 

Which one are you looking for?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://cdn.craftsy.com/upload/43234...47_7836_RosiesRosePaperPiecedQuiltBlock_3.jpg


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have some of the Carol Doak patterns. They make up so stunningly.

Those are some great looking stars.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

forcast - the designer - Piece by Number - has that block for sale - instant download for about $3.50, so very affordable. I really like it so I bought the pattern (and two others). I was going to figure it out from the picture - but at that price I just bought it instead.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

star #3 - Arizona. I want to try to get one more done this weekend so I'll have four done for four full weeks in the year. 

The center fabric didn't line up like I though it would - I was concerned about the swirl and the feathers near the point - didn't even notice what was happening at the center LOL! - I think I'll not do something like that again.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

#4 










This one is based off the pattern for Arkansas, but I changed a few things - end result is it looks nothing like the one in the book.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You are doing an excellent job, and they all look great! We did a paper piece project in one of my quilt classes, but I really didn't care for it. I have done a few blocks here and there since, and they do turn out very nice, but I just don't enjoy the process. You would think it would be really simple, but I ripped some of those little buggers out several times.

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I know what you mean Tinker! I use the paper to put the four squares together, then cut the sides that will be sewn and remove the paper. I fussed and fussed with the first block, and finally removed the paper. Did the same with the second, so this time I saved the grief and just removed the paper before trying to get them together.

Maybe I'm set in my ways . . . but I have little trouble getting things lined up without the paper, and no end of problems trying to do it with the paper on. 

At least we're no longer in school where we'll get graded in part by how well we follow directions.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Another week - another star!

This is California










I've fallen off the wagon with my other "block of the week" project, but I'm still on track with this one. I think the main reason I'm keeping up is I took the time to cut pieces for 10 blocks, so now it's real easy to grab a bag and get to work.

I also have all the background pieces cut and bagged. I want them to be coordinated so I did that first. Since this is using up scraps and stash, I ended up using 5-6 different fabrics for the backing, all beige or chocolate brown colors.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

They all look great. I keep telling myself...my winter tops are done and no more! Have other projects to finish (not quilts).


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Those are all just fabulous, and I am so impressed with your skills. I've tried several times to do PP but just can't wrap my mind around working from the back. I read somewhere that left hand people have a harder time with PP, so that's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

They are georgeous - !


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Belfrybat, I guess I didn't realize I was working from the back. I mean, when ever you sew two pieces of fabric together, you are sewing on the back side of the fabric.

This is the same, there is just a piece of paper on top of the top piece of fabric.

You press and line up using the side with the fabric on it, hold it in place and then sew along the line. 

And since these are all left/right pieces, I can't see why it would be harder for left handed people any more then sewing is harder for left handed people.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Silly question but how big are the blocks or can you enlarge them if you want to make them a certain size? I've never done paper piecing, can you tell?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love your blocks. I need to get back to that. I loved doing them. And to other, that very first placement of the paper and fabric is at first a tiny bit confusing but after you do it a few times, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

cc - the book provides the pattern for the 12.5" unfinished size, and information as to what copier setting to use to get different sizes. Some people have reporting making them as small as 4" 

you have to make four copies of each page, two triangles make each of the four squares. It's kind of neat as you can mix/match different "Points" to get different looks, and could even do one where each of the 8 points of the star is made from a different pattern. 

It's pretty easy if you follow the cutting dimensions in the book - they provide quite a bit of extra fabric. I've run into trouble doing it myself because I tend to scrimp more than I should. I don't mean to, I "think" I'm cutting chunks large enough, but sew them and then turn them and - opps - not right! 

I messed up a lot doing the rose. one would think with such small pieces it would be easier to NOT make them too small.


----------

